# How To: Not be a b!tch



## Verba Bellum (Dec 8, 2019)

Some of the men on here could use a little DIY self-help video. Enjoy


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

^^^^^^^^









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Could not listen to 10 second of the ass.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Well that nut just fell off the tree LMAOROTF!


Tick tock tic tock 

Somebody's head is about to explode from severe nut derangement syndrome.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Could not listen to 10 second of the ass.


Second it, gawd!

Should have been about how "I am a queer assed bitch and how I act like one".

Seriously F'kd up person, waste of bandwidth.

OMG! it is him in the video!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Sounds like he had an orchie!!!! LOL!!!

That would explain a lot for what is going on here.

Sound like the PREMARIN is off balance.

Needs a Trip to the VA, actually many.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Second it, gawd!
> 
> Should have been about how "I am a queer assed bitch and how I act like one".
> 
> ...


Yes it is him in the video in all his unsalted nut glory.

He made that video special for us... seriously he did :vs_lol:


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Sounds like he had an orchie!!!! LOL!!!
> 
> That would explain a lot for what is going on here.
> 
> ...


Yes the the tib bits over the last few days will become more clear as he show us what we already knew.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I guess standing road guard with a SAW will get to you sooner or later, me it was later, save the SAW.

To each his own, time will pass, tic tock, the grim reaper doth cometh.

I am F'K'd up myself, but know how to hide it, done good so far.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Maybe the forum needs better pre-screening to prevent these types of problems in future. Though entertainment value would drop considerably...….:vs_laugh:


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Maybe the forum needs better pre-screening to prevent these types of problems in future. Though entertainment value would drop considerably...&#8230;.:vs_laugh:


A few of us did the pre screening work. The bread crumb trail is enlightening.

Tick tock tic tic tock...


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I had to look up the definition of “orchie”. :vs_shocked: OUCH!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> I had to look up the definition of "orchie". :vs_shocked: OUCH!


He must've performed that on himself as it would explain the loose nut derangement syndrome.


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

How to not be a bitch.....Like Doug
1.Don't carry your gun in a purse like Doug 
2. If your bullshit is called out online don't make a whining video of how to not be a bitch like Doug

Feel free to continue this list

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

RubberDuck said:


> How to not be a bitch.....Like Doug
> 1.Don't carry your gun in a purse like Doug
> 2. If your bullshit is called out online don't make a whining video of how to not be a bitch like Doug
> 
> ...


Try not to be a bitch and throw Dave Cranberry under the bus when said bitch is insistent about advocating a kitchen knife for survival use.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Try not to be a scammer and run a go fund me page for freebie money to pay for legal fees accurred from being a retard.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I tuned this guy out after his tale and hook story. I have been very busy at work this week so why should I take time to listen to a whinny little kid on the playground. I'll enjoy a little light jazz, a few cups of good hot coffee. shoot the shit here and at the other joint with some friends and scan the papers. Got no time to waste on the galactically butt hurt.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

OK. Denton’s critique time. 

First, it isn’t cool to declare negative traits as being women’s traits. I’m sure no woman listening felt the need to subscribe after that. 

Second, seems you should take your own advice. You don’t take criticism well and don’t like your positions challenged. Furthermore, I recall you throwing down the keyboard ranger gauntlet without taking into consideration the thickness of your skin. You handled yourself poorly. Being a good sport goes a long way, especially considering you are here only to promote your channel. 

Third, am I the only one who is sick of videos made in cars?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Denton said:


> Third, am I the only one who is sick of videos made in cars?


I'm sick of videos about abusing kitchen knives and claiming it is some important survival skill. Kitchen knife lives matter!!!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> OK. Denton's critique time.
> 
> First, it isn't cool to declare negative traits as being women's traits. I'm sure no woman listening felt the need to subscribe after that.
> 
> ...


Another nicely done post by our level headed leader.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Seem almost anyon on youtube that has something to saw has to ramble on before they even get started. If you go something to say spit out right then and there no long lead in.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> Another nicely done post by our level headed leader.


Thanks. Done on my stupid phone. The base joint of my thumbs are screaming at me. Don't know how people do it.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Denton said:


> Thanks. Done on my stupid phone. The base joint of my thumbs are screaming at me. Don't know how people do it.


Try some CBD oil.
(Or.... :tango_face_wink


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

MountainGirl said:


> Try some CBD oil.(Or.... :tango_face_wink


Hey, speaking of oil, I talked to the girl I almost married this morning. One hour conversation, surprisingly few death threats.

Yes, the topic of *oil* did come up...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Hmmm, isn't trolling against the rules?

tick, tick.........................................


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Just a note to mods and admins...

On the orange site we allow members to put up a poll when we get some unhelpful douchebag that desperately wants to be banned. After the poll is up for a couple days, if the majority of the members vote to part company, buh bye.

Just an idea...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Inor said:


> Just a note to mods and admins...
> 
> On the orange site we allow members to put up a poll when we get some unhelpful douchebag that desperately wants to be banned. After the poll is up for a couple days, if the majority of the members vote to part company, buh bye.
> 
> Just an idea...


Sounds fun but we are tyrants, here. :vs_laugh:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Say bye-bye!!

Actually, he sent me a PM asking to be removed. So, I did.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Verba Bellum said:


> Some of the men on here could use a little DIY self-help video. Enjoy


Buh bye don't forget to follow the bread crumbs to the wicked witches oven. Her house is made of ginger bread you can't miss it.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Say bye-bye!!
> 
> Actually, he sent me a PM asking to be removed. So, I did.


Can you do the same thing with presidential candidates?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Can you do the same thing with presidential candidates?


Noooo!!!
I want to see the CNN anchor people break down and weep on live TV again!


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Noooo!!!
> I want to see the CNN anchor people break down and weep on live TV again!


Wait........... what.......?

You watch the Communist News Network?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Wait........... what.......?
> 
> You watch the Communist News Network?


No, gave up the satelite dish years ago, and cable never came this far out.

But, when they do, it will be all over Face Book just like the 2016 videos.
There is a nice one somebody put together, a time lapse throughout the election night of them all giddy and happy, then getting somber, and then losing it as they realize Trump is the winner.
It's probably on You Tube.

I do visit the CNN website to read their headlines, remembering what Sun Tzu said about knowing your enemy.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> No, gave up the satelite dish years ago, and cable never came this far out.
> 
> But, when they do, it will be all over Face Book just like the 2016 videos.
> There is a nice one somebody put together, a time lapse throughout the election night of them all giddy and happy, then getting somber, and then losing it as they realize Trump is the winner.
> ...


Whew! You had me worried there for a minute.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Wait........... what.......?
> 
> You watch the Communist News Network?


Sometimes you have to see what the enemy is up too.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Say bye-bye!! Actually, he sent me a PM asking to be removed. So, I did.


Ya' know, it's nice to save a few table scraps for the guys here pining away. I don't have football on my local network, I have skiing. My wife is ticked at me. My coffee got cold on the way home. My knife dealer is closed because it's Sunday. And finally, even my dog is having a better time.

Besides, we don't really know if Sir Douche' is Sicilian or not. I could have been of help, or some help in my abandoned state...


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I do visit the CNN website to read their headlines, remembering what Sun Tzu said about knowing your enemy.


If you want their headlines without all the BS - try this.

http://lite.cnn.io/en

It's CNNs 'lite' version, only clickable headline lists
I check it on my phone, for the SunTzu reason. 

Matter of fact, this is a good Wuhan read. Things are falling apart fast there.
http://lite.cnn.io/en/article/h_fac62edd8250925616c2656a83c5b370
​


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

MountainGirl said:


> I check it on my phone, for the SunTzu reason.


Sun Tzu's classic advice is that the best wars were the ones not fought. Considering that the USA has a major war about once every 25 years, someone had better drop off some fresh Fortune Cookies to The Pentagon...


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Well, the video is no longer there so it's impossible for me to find out how to not be a b!tch.

My advise is to act like a man and you won't be a b!tch. As a matter of fact, you should walk like a man.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

KUSA said:


> Well, the video is no longer there so it's impossible for me to find out how to not be a b!tch.
> 
> My advise is to act like a man and you won't be a b!tch. As a matter of fact, you should walk like a man.


See what you miss when you don't come around?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Can you do the same thing with presidential candidates?


Uh, Bootyourbut comes to mind.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> If you want their headlines without all the BS - try this.
> 
> CNN - Breaking News, Latest News and Videos
> 
> ...


Actually, that is all I do at their site, read the headlines. I don't click on any to read the story.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> Sun Tzu's classic advice is that the best wars were the ones not fought. Considering that the USA has a major war about once every 25 years, someone had better drop off some fresh Fortune Cookies to The Pentagon...


We have been almost constantly fighting somewhere around the world since JFK started Vietnam.
It has nothing to do with "defending our freedom".
It is BIG BUSINESS.

Big money to be made by weapon and munition manufacturers.
Big money to be made by Congress people steering defense contracts to those who donate richly to their campaigns (and them). Why do you think almost 300 in Congress are multi-millionaires?
Big money to be made by career officers at the Pentagon when they retire from the military and go to work at the defense contractors.

Big money for everybody but the poor bastards fighting and dying.

A Marine Major General by the name of Smedley Butler, a Medal Of Honor recipient, wrote a book called War Is A Racket in the 1930's.
President Dwight D. Eisenhower, in his farewell speech, warned us about the "military/industrial complex."


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Say bye-bye!!
> 
> Actually, he sent me a PM asking to be removed. So, I did.


Too bad you didn't let him dangle a bit longer......might have been fun to see him explode.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Too bad you didn't let him dangle a bit longer......might have been fun to see him explode.


Nah. That is never pretty. He went away when he needed to go away. If ya let 'em hang until the last final string, they tend to get pretty offensive. That is not good for the health of the forum.


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

At least he had the balls to bow out himself well ball anyway

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The good? He is gone. The bad? There are more like him just around the corner.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> The good? He is gone. The bad? There are more like him just around the corner.


But that's OK because you can always call the "wolf pack" for help... or the "honey badgers" (sorta inside joke)

edited-

Denton calls us the wolf pack. And Inor calls us the honey badgers

Inor posted this at OTP cracks me up


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Do mountain beavers and pocket gophers qualify for the “wolf pack”? :tango_face_wink:


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> Do mountain beavers and pocket gophers qualify for the "wolf pack"? :tango_face_wink:


Honey badger don't care and eats those LOL


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Oh, darn!!
The YouTube video is gone.
Now how am I going to follow him?


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Oh, darn!!
> The YouTube video is gone.
> Now how am I going to follow him?


Well here let me help you with that
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCjTvx1ffuSfobvfTeLSavOA
He did delete the bitch fit though

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

RubberDuck said:


> Well here let me help you with that
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCjTvx1ffuSfobvfTeLSavOA
> He did delete the bitch fit though
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Does that make him a bitch?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Does that make him a bitch?


Now, now. We are not supposed to speak ill of the dead.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Now, now. We are not supposed to speak ill of the dead.


But he ain't dead.


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Now, now. We are not supposed to speak ill of the dead.


Brain dead doesn't count

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

_*Note to self*_: Do not take a forum break > 24 hours.

So I get the gist (always thought he was too abrasive). But what was on the video?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Marica said:


> _*Note to self*_: Do not take a forum break > 24 hours.
> 
> So I get the gist (always thought he was too abrasive). But what was on the video?


Best I could tell, it was nothing but a baby crying.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Marica said:


> _*Note to self*_: Do not take a forum break > 24 hours.
> 
> So I get the gist (always thought he was too abrasive). But what was on the video?


Never know what ya might've missed lol!
It actually went on for a few days. Takes time to build a case and then issue the sentence.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> But he ain't dead.


He's dead to this board. :vs_rocking_banana:


----------

